
Strange Emails from Square - wonjunetai
Just got some strange emails from what is supposed to look like Square, the sign-in link leads to a fake Square sign-in box.<p>Here&#x27;s a copy of the email I received from a person named King, Kelly:<p>Payment - Square Payment<p><pre><code>       [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;square-production.s3.amazonaws.com&#x2F;images&#x2F;email&#x2F;05-29-transactional-assets&#x2F;jewel_header.gif]


</code></pre>
Hello,<p>We are sorry, all payments on your account has been placed on pending. This was as a result of some unusual activities detected on your account. Kindly use the dashboard portal bellow to authorize all payments place on pending on your square account. Visit your Dashboard bellow to authorize all  deposit on your square account.<p>Dashboard&lt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hthrifo.com&#x2F;HOP&#x2F;Square&#x2F;&gt;<p>Ensure to always Login properly, when using the login portal. Thank you.
© 2016 SQUARE, INC. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED ?<p>________________________________
This electronic message, including any attachments, is intended only for the use of the individual or entity to which it is addressed, and may contain information that is privileged, confidential and exempt from disclosure under applicable law. If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any dissemination, distribution, or copying of this communication is strictly prohibited. If you received this electronic communication in error, please contact the sender immediately and destroy this electronic communication in its entirety. Email sent to or from Upper Iowa University may be retained as required by law or regulation. Thank you for your cooperation.
======
randometc
Square employee here. Looks like a phishing scam to me, thanks for sharing it.

I don't work on that stuff myself, but you can forward the email to
spoof@squareup.com and we'll do whatever we can to take care of it.

------
mtmail
In that case email
[https://squareup.com/security](https://squareup.com/security) (email address
at the bottom of the page)

